# Empfehlungen für Filme (gleich welchem Genres) gesucht



## MerciundDanke (11. April 2011)

*Empfehlungen für Filme (gleich welchem Genres) gesucht*

Hallo,

ich bitte um gute Filmtipps, möchte nämlich meine (DVD-) Sammlung erweitern.
Allerdings befürchte ich, dass ziemlich vieles mehrfach genannt wird. Daher wäre es der Übersicht halber schön, wenn jeder darauf achten würde.

Danke schon mal


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. April 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Filme (gleich welchem Genres) gesucht*

Arbeite dich mal hier durch:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ilm-darf-eurer-filmsammlung-nicht-fehlen.html


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. April 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Filme (gleich welchem Genres) gesucht*

hab zuletzt vincent will meer geschaut, weiß aber nicht ob du sowas schaust

YouTube - Vincent will meer - Trailer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Filme (gleich welchem Genres) gesucht*

Gibt es bestimmte Genres die du bevorzugst? Oder irgendwelche Schauspieler die du gerne magst. Könntest auch meine Sammlung kaufen


----------



## Borkenkaefer (12. April 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Filme (gleich welchem Genres) gesucht*

Wie wärs mit einem Rodriguez Klassiker. Schräg mit viel RocknRoll:
Bad Boys never die


----------



## mae1cum77 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Filme (gleich welchem Genres) gesucht*

Hansvonwurst hat Dich auf einen interessanten Fred aufmerksam gemacht, da muß hier keiner aufpassen, einfach mal mitlesen. Gute Tipps für Mainstream und Insider-Filme. Mach was draus...


----------



## MerciundDanke (12. April 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Filme (gleich welchem Genres) gesucht*

Danke für die vielen Antworten und den Link. Da arbeite ich mich jetzt mal wirklich durch 

@Chester Bennington: Hört sich interessant und lustig an, danke.
@Dr Bakterius: Hast Du eine Liste? Ich besitze zur Zeit knapp 350 DVDs, deswegen denke ich das der ein oder andere Titel sich überschneidet..


----------



## poisoniC (12. April 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Filme (gleich welchem Genres) gesucht*

Kennst du schon "72 Stunden"? Der ist echt hammermäßig der Film.


----------



## MasterFreak (16. April 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Filme (gleich welchem Genres) gesucht*

ich finde Shooter ist ein sehr guter Film mit einer guten Schauspieler Leistung und guter Politischer Kritik


----------



## MerciundDanke (17. April 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Filme (gleich welchem Genres) gesucht*



poisoniC schrieb:


> Kennst du schon "72 Stunden"? Der ist echt hammermäßig der Film.


 
Nein kenne ich noch nicht, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Filme (gleich welchem Genres) gesucht*



MerciundDanke schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Antworten und den Link. Da arbeite ich mich jetzt mal wirklich durch
> 
> @Chester Bennington: Hört sich interessant und lustig an, danke.
> @Dr Bakterius: Hast Du eine Liste? Ich besitze zur Zeit knapp 350 DVDs, deswegen denke ich das der ein oder andere Titel sich überschneidet..


 
Ca 1200 Stück sind es, eine Liste könnte ich nur per DVD Profiler bieten. Ne war ja nur Spass, aber bei genügend Kriterien würde sich noch was finden lassen wenn der andere Fred nix bringt


----------



## Aufpassen (19. April 2011)

The Fighters.


----------



## KampfKeks_ (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Filme (gleich welchem Genres) gesucht*

Vampire Nation, ist ein sehr guter Film. Kann ich dir nur wärmstens empfeheln ^^


----------



## LiquidCenTi (4. Oktober 2011)

Ghetto Gangs. Mit dem Parcour Gründer.


----------

